# Mondial du VTT and Passportes du Soleil



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Just returned from the Alps. Did the mondial Du VTT in Les Deux Alpes and Passportes Du Soleil based from Champery Switzerland.

Both were amazing. the Mondial was more DH based and the Passportes more XC (but with some amazing downhills) 

Anyone else do them?

I am going to try to upload some headcam footage Not sure if i have to save it to some site like youtube though


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

i didnt go. i never go. i hate crowds.


but i'm going to PDS this weekend!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, the mondial was crowded, There was always a few slower riders in front of you that you wanted to overtake and few faster riders behind you wanting to overtake and some overtaking in innappropriate points.

One of our group felt particularly pressurised by a rider behind him on a very steep,tight, twisty and dusty descent and ended up crashing and breaking a rib, didn't stop him carrying on though, just moaned constantly !!


The passportes was different, being more xc the riders gradually strung out. There were times that you were behind slower riders but often you could get full runs in without being held up or having anyone behind you pushing. There were almost no queues. In fact the only time I queued was in Les Gets for about 15 mins ad most of the other riders in the queue did not have number boards on and were just there riding the downs not on the Passportes route.

Most of the bunching up came on the climbs as fitness and bike suitabilty widened the playing field.

The passportes would be a great event to tag onto more days because there are so many great downs that you don't get to do. I really missed doing the grande conche this year and there are a new downs off many of the lifts.

Enjoy your week, wish i was still there


----------

